

Take Fedora (Linux) with you on your USB - schtog
http://www.redhatmagazine.com/2008/05/15/video-fedora-project-leader-on-fedora-9/

======
schtog
maybe i misunderstood this but did he say that you could take your Fedora-OS
with you on a small USB-memory and install into any other computer? and that
it would conatin all your latest saves etc?

